# Ice Damming Water Damage



## Pdqfirewaterdamage (Sep 6, 2015)

We are a water restoration company in NJ. I want to learn more about ice damming so we can better serve our customers. Has anyone refered water restoration companies when they found ice damming?
Some insurance companies will actually pay to remove it. Any have luck with that?

PDQ Fire & Water Damage


----------



## warm stuff (Sep 24, 2015)

We do Ice Dam prevention. I was just reading up on the fallout from last year's ice dam bonanza on the East Coast. Sounds like a lot of insurance companies paid out so much they are raising rates. Great idea to reach out to those effected. 

Warmquest


----------

